# Saltwater Gator Gar



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I stalked this guy for about 30 minutes in a Saltwater back lake in the Trinity marsh. I finally got a shot on this nice one. The lake was only about 2ft so I felt like I was chasing reds. This one was really fun because I got to watch him for such a long time. I dont know how much he weighed but he was a nice one


----------



## Parkerrhine (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome! Airboat?


----------



## Daigs (May 5, 2014)

Awesome gar...


----------

